# Hlektronika.gr > HowToFiXiT.gr (RSS Feed) >  >  [Bosch] BOSCH SRI5605-02-Πληντήριο Πιάτων δε ζεσταίνει το νερό

## HowToFiXiT.gr

Καλησπέρα!! Έχω πρόβλημα με το πλυντήριο πιάτων το οποίο μετα την πλύση που γίνεται κανονικά όταν ανοίγω την πόρτα  τα πάντα μέσα είναι κρύα αλλά...

Πατήστε εδώ για να μεταφερθείτε στο αντίστοιχο θέμα στο www.howtofixit.gr

----------

